# My Humble 7.1 HT:



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Receiver: Harmon Kardon AVR 247
BluRay Player: Samsung BDP1400(Hopefully soon to be replaced by an Oppo BD-93)
Amp: Behringer EP4000
Mains: DCM TimeFrame 600's
Center: Atlantic Technology 453C(A really great match for the DCM's believe it or not)
Sides: Atlantic Tech IWTS 10e-sr
Rears: Atlantic Tech 174's
Sub: Danley DTS-10
TV: Mitsubishi WD65737


----------

